# Favorite Wedding Photographer



## leeroix (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking to see who people like, and why? Would like to see some interesting styles or techniques. I know some of you have your favorites, care to share?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2013)

Aleksandras Babicius and his adult daughter, Irina Belcikova are two of the world's best. Aleksandras is a TPF member. He used to post links here four,five years ago. A very clean, lovely style, with big galleries on-line.

http://meninenuotrauka.lt/en/


----------



## leeroix (Oct 1, 2013)

^Good stuff right there. Got too big for TPF?


----------



## kja6 (Oct 1, 2013)

One of my favourites has got to be Nirav Patel (Nirav Patel | Fine Art Wedding Photographer » galleries splash). I'm more of an artsy/modern photographer when it comes to shooting and post-processing. (I guess you can call this the younger generation [modern/artsy/breaking-the-rules] VS the older generation [more literal and straight forward] of photographers. That was a big generalization, yes.) Nirav's work is very tasteful and to my liking.


----------



## texkam (Oct 1, 2013)

I challenge you to find anyone more creative.
Dallas Wedding Photographer | Dallas Wedding Photographer


----------



## leeroix (Oct 1, 2013)

^nice stuff! keep it comin


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Aleksandras Babicius and his adult daughter, Irina Belcikova are two of the world's best. Aleksandras is a TPF member. He used to post links here four,five years ago. A very clean, lovely style, with big galleries on-line.
> 
> Menin? nuotrauka



Packages starting at 3,000 euros, sheeeeeeeeeeeesh!


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 1, 2013)

Bio | Destination Wedding Photographer | Jonas Peterson | Australia | Worldwide

Was ranked #1 for a while, maybe still.

Fabulous photographer.


----------



## kja6 (Oct 1, 2013)

All good stuff! Wow!


----------



## leeroix (Oct 1, 2013)

I dig this guy...
Welcome to Chrisman Studios


----------



## leeroix (Oct 1, 2013)

more?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2013)

I was watching the free CreativeLive photoweek and really enjoyed the shots from:

Cliff Mautner Photography
(Shoots mostly at f/1.4)

Ryan Brenizer ? NYC Wedding Photographer. Problem solver, storyteller. » "Work is Love Made Visible." --Kahlil Gibran
(The guy that invented the brenizer bokeh method)

and Seattle Photographer | J. Garner Photography | Weddings, Commercial, Family
(Says he averages $10K a wedding doing "storybooks" and shys away from typical wedding photography)


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 2, 2013)

Home - Philadelphia Wedding Photographers | Weddings and Portraits

Why?  Super talented and has not been shooting that long.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Home - Philadelphia Wedding Photographers | Weddings and Portraits
> 
> Why?  Super talented and has not been shooting that long.




Really great work on the site. Looks like he does a lot of creative things in post, like focus stacking.  Looks like he has a lot of shots where there's something in the foreground in perfect focus (like a bike or hat) and the subjects in the background in focus as well, with everything else out.


----------



## leeroix (Oct 2, 2013)

How long is not long?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 2, 2013)

I love Susan Stripling who is married to Cliff Mautner. I love her composition. 
Susan Stripling


----------



## leeroix (Oct 3, 2013)

MK3Brent said:


> Bio | Destination Wedding Photographer | Jonas Peterson | Australia | Worldwide
> 
> Was ranked #1 for a while, maybe still.
> 
> Fabulous photographer.



Interesting style... Is he using the on camera flash? or a snoot?


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 3, 2013)

leeroix said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > Bio | Destination Wedding Photographer | Jonas Peterson | Australia | Worldwide
> ...



I'm guessing some kind of diffuser/grid/honeycomb and is dragging the shutter or pulling focus + dragging.


----------



## Allenc873 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jasmine Star all the way  Jasmine Star Photography Blog


----------



## kim_kennedy (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone here.. My favorite is Auckland Wedding Photography. As they consist of highly professional wedding photographers in Auckland city. They love to capture beautiful wedding photos that a couple will cherish for lifetime.


----------



## jowensphoto (Mar 18, 2014)

Washington DC Wedding Photographer Sam Hurd

Sam Hurd. From my part of the world and endless creativity.


----------



## PhotoDan (Apr 3, 2014)

Prestige Photo just did my best friend's wedding - they were sophisticated, out of the way, and effective. This is their Wedding Photography page.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2014)

One of my favourites is Lloyd at Night and Day Photography - Edmonton Wedding Photographers, Edmonton Family Photographers
He's a master at off camera flash.
I second shoot for him every once in a while, super nice guy.

Another photographer who constantly impresses me, is Brittany Esther Canmore Banff Wedding & Elopement Photographer | Brittany Esther Photography.  She's very young for a wedding photographer but her talent is off the charts.  
She is/was a member here for a while, maybe seven years ago.  I've met her at a TPF meet up, she's very nice.


----------

